# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  WARNING: Propsed Rule Change/ USFWS

## ER12

As forewarned by USARK, the US Fish & Wildlife Service has published a proposed Rule Change in the Federal Register to add 9 Large Constricting Snakes to the Injurious Wildlife list of the Lacey Act. 
Click here to read USFWS Press Release: http://www.fws.gov/verobeach/images/...%20Release.pdf
Click here to read proposed Rule Change:  http://www.fws.gov/verobeach/images/...iew%20Doc).pdf
USARK is analyzing the proposed Rule Change and will apprise the Reptile Nation of a course of action in short order. We are conducting a conference call with a coalition of industry interests to address this important issue. Immediately following that call we will be engaged in a call with the Small Business Administration, a government agency tasked with looking out for the interests of small business in the US.
The animals being targeted by proposed Rule Change are as follows:
(1) Python molurus (Indian [including Burmese] python).
(2) Broghammerus reticulatus or Python reticulatus (reticulated python).
(3) Python sebae (Northern African python).
(4) Python natalensis (Southern African python).
(5) Boa constrictor (boa constrictor).
(6) Eunectes notaeus (yellow anaconda).
(7) Eunectes deschauenseei (DeSchauensee's anaconda).
(8) Eunectes murinus (green anaconda).
(9) Eunectes beniensis (Beni anaconda)
This is NOT a time to panic or take rash action. We have expected this move for some time. Please await further instructions on how to proceed. When USARK does call for action please take it seriously and put forth your best professional effort to address this important issue. We have done the ground work and have put the Reptile Nation in a good place to successfully meet this challenge. It is imperative that all of our members conduct themselves in a calm professional manner. We have our work cut out for us but we are prepared address Rule Change.
***Please Click the USARK Donate Button at the top of this page and contribute $ to USARK ***
There Is Strength in Numbers... Protect Your Rights! We can win this fight!!

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

Actually, the proposal hasn't been published in the Federal Register as of today. I'm guessing that it will be published in tomorrows edition, and the comment period will begin from that point. Just FYI.

Updates to www.nosnakeban.com will be available early next week with all the latest information about the "rule change" and what actions you can take to stand up for responsible pet ownership in America.

-adam

----------

dr del (03-11-2010)

----------

